# Anyone need parts or have ?'s



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If anyone need's ANY parts for their GTO's or have any questions on their GTO's please let me know! :cheers Don't forget we carry SLP's full line of GTO performance parts and we are a Procharger dealer!!!!!!!!! Prochargers on sale for $4999.95 through Feb.28th and we have a sale on SLP's exhaust!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

What I need is a money tree. Got any laying around?


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> If anyone need's ANY parts for their GTO's or have any questions on their GTO's please let me know! :cheers Don't forget we carry SLP's full line of GTO performance parts and we are a Procharger dealer!!!!!!!!! Prochargers on sale for $4999.95 through Feb.28th and we have a sale on SLP's exhaust!!!!!!!! :cheers


I need a radio(mine is dead from factory,with no date of replacement),,,a heat/a/c control panel(on Factory b/o with no date of replacements) my spongy brakes fixed(dealer says its normal) emergency brake adjusted(dealer ''forgot '' to do it) second thought,,,how about a Ford,,,this car is rapidly seeming like a total piece of [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Derf, there are a lot of things that you can buy besides a Procharger that would help you GTO and not break your bank. dctex99, the only vehicle I have seen with that many problems at one time is, well, a Ford!


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Derf, there are a lot of things that you can buy besides a Procharger that would help you GTO and not break your bank. dctex99, the only vehicle I have seen with that many problems at one time is, well, a Ford!



So I guess this means YOU don't have parts for my crappy GTO either???????????????????????? thought you might help,,oh well, Maybe Lutz will take a trip to Aussie Land and teach Quality Control,,,or better yet from posts,,,get another source for radios than German Blaujunk!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dctex99 - sorry about the jab I just get a little defensive, some things you've listed I've heard of and some I haven't. The A/C control is GM PN 92111502 and there are 85 in the Philidelphia warehouse, the radio isn't offered as a PN, however, your dealer should have an electronics repair outside source(at least ours does), and the e-brake adjustment should be a simple warranty fix! It sounds like your being a little mistreated by your dealer and I'm sorry to hear that but I sincerely hope this will help you. Almost forgot - I am to cursed with the "spongy" brake pedal feel and I am in the works of getting a "kit" together that would swap the front smaller rotors and calipers to the larger '05 PBR calipers and rotors  :cheers Seriously, if you need anything else or have ?'s post - I'll help if I can!!!!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Derf, there are a lot of things that you can buy besides a Procharger that would help you GTO and not break your bank.


I have to finish the Jeep first.

I have to finish the Jeep first.

I have to finish the Jeep first.

(If I don't keep telling myself that, it won't happen. I need to get the Jeep out of the garage so I can park the GTO in there...)

Once I do that, the cash flow opens up and I get to spend on the GTO.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Almost forgot - I am to cursed with the "spongy" brake pedal feel and I am in the works of getting a "kit" together that would swap the front smaller rotors and calipers to the larger '05 PBR calipers and rotors  :cheers Seriously, if you need anything else or have ?'s post - I'll help if I can!!!!


Ooh! How much for parts? (I can install them myself)

Wait! I need to get the Jeep done. I need to get the Jeep done. I need to get the Jeep done... :willy:


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> dctex99 - sorry about the jab I just get a little defensive, some things you've listed I've heard of and some I haven't. The A/C control is GM PN 92111502 and there are 85 in the Philidelphia warehouse, the radio isn't offered as a PN, however, your dealer should have an electronics repair outside source(at least ours does), and the e-brake adjustment should be a simple warranty fix! It sounds like your being a little mistreated by your dealer and I'm sorry to hear that but I sincerely hope this will help you. Almost forgot - I am to cursed with the "spongy" brake pedal feel and I am in the works of getting a "kit" together that would swap the front smaller rotors and calipers to the larger '05 PBR calipers and rotors  :cheers Seriously, if you need anything else or have ?'s post - I'll help if I can!!!!


There are NO parts in the US for this radio,,,,,Pontiac is waiting for radios from Germany,,,,at least my dealer didn't tell me 4-6 weeks like some,,,it will be much longer!! It turns out the A/c control/Panel/Rear Window defogger dead was all a very bad connection;;Service Mgr said these are very poorly assembled. My Dash only shows 3/4 of the number on display,,,this too will be months in coming.....They once again refused to bleed brakes, so will have it done at a shop and pay,,,in a few months when I get a radio(or years) I will insist they adjust the em brake,,,tiime to get tough I guess..I emailed pontiac;;they promised a response in 24 hours on time frame for radio,,,,stilll waiting??


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the 2005 dead pedal a separate part, can it be installed into a 2004?

I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be interested in getting one of these.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Doing research BigNick, will get back with you! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> There are NO parts in the US for this radio,,,,,Pontiac is waiting for radios from Germany,,,,at least my dealer didn't tell me 4-6 weeks like some,,,it will be much longer!! It turns out the A/c control/Panel/Rear Window defogger dead was all a very bad connection;;Service Mgr said these are very poorly assembled. My Dash only shows 3/4 of the number on display,,,this too will be months in coming.....They once again refused to bleed brakes, so will have it done at a shop and pay,,,in a few months when I get a radio(or years) I will insist they adjust the em brake,,,tiime to get tough I guess..I emailed pontiac;;they promised a response in 24 hours on time frame for radio,,,,stilll waiting??


I talked to my repair source and if you can get me the #'s off the back of your cluster and radio he said he CAN repair them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully this guy isn't b.s.'n me but it might be a step in the helpfull direction. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BigNick, the only way to get the dead pedal is by purchasing the entire carpet kit!!! GM has released a part # but there is no availability and no price yet. Thanks for the inquiry, if you need anything else let me know!
Derf - I havn't got the parts for the brake kit figured out yet(waiting on tech info from GM :willy: )as soon as I do I will post the kit price!!!!BTW are you coming to the Feb 19th NTGTO meeting at Alan Young????? Email me and let me know. [email protected] :cheers


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

This may seem dumb, But WTF is a dead pedal? :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

its the raised place on the floorboard that you rest your left foot on when driving :cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

So I take it the dead pedal is molded into the carpet, glued on top of it, or somehow not a separate piece.

I guess I will have to wait for an aftermarket part, or go the "two cut 2x4 pieces" route that was posted here some time ago.

It sucks that Pontiac was too much in a hurry to put one of these in the '04 models.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Radio*



GTODEALER said:


> I talked to my repair source and if you can get me the #'s off the back of your cluster and radio he said he CAN repair them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully this guy isn't b.s.'n me but it might be a step in the helpfull direction. :cheers



I have no way of removing the radio, unfortunately, I will try to get by an aftermarket place with the removal tool and see if they would remove to get numbers this weekend,,Thanks for your help,,,mine is STONE dead, no clock,no display whatsoever, no noise, so maybe just a broken wire or bad connection where it sockets in back there,,,I will work on numbers,,


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just let me know, more than glad to help! Are you still having the other problems?? :cheers


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Problems*



GTODEALER said:


> Just let me know, more than glad to help! Are you still having the other problems?? :cheers



No, the dead rear window defogger,no a/c, no lights on heating/ac were all caused by bad connections, so they are fixed. All I need is a new speedo cluster(mine only shows 3/4 of the number or letter) & Radio!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GM stocks the clusters now i still need the #'s though.... keep me posted! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

ok gto dealer i got alil list fore ya lets see how good you really are  you'r in for it now steve..............

#1 digital climate control from a monaro need a part# ANNND price

#2 the back window visor i sent you a pic of part# and price

#3 the cluster pieces i saw at the auto show part# and price

#4 a pair of autocross grills WAIT SCRATCH THAT I ALREADDY GOT THOSE FROM YOU :cool sorry had to do it 


arty: :seeya: :cheers :willy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

geeeeeeez somebody is not sitting at the computer for once???  thaz unusuel for you


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> ok gto dealer i got alil list fore ya lets see how good you really are  you'r in for it now steve..............
> 
> #1 digital climate control from a monaro need a part# ANNND price
> 
> ...


#1 answer: I contacted Monaro and they are sending the digital panel to GM, they are pending on pn and price 
#2 answer: I can't find that damn visor to save my life, if anyone has any ideas please pm me! 
#3 answer: That is a pre-production piece (according to GM, whom I called this morning) and hasn't been released yet! 
#4 answer: Well, you answered yourself!  

ANYTHING ELSE............................ :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

ya why is gm taking so long the monaro has been out for how long? slo azz people :shutme


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't answer for GM, all I can do is relay information that I recieve. I completely understand your frustration. :cheers


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

GTODEALER, can you let me know when you put together a PBR front brake kit...very interested. Also, what about a rear caliper kit since the PBR's are red, and I believe the rears are the same color....Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I never put out the kit because all the parts needed ,if bought through GM @ 10% over cost, is around $1500.00!!!!  That does include ceramic red paint for the rear calipers!! If you do want this kit I can do it but you can get the Baer kit for that much. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

ok i don't understand somthing the stuff is on the monaro but not here for the gto i sware gm people are on some good chit release the digital cluster,wing all that crap i mean 4 real they charge enough go for it  flippen pole lickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

GTODEALER, do you have a website that we can check to see what parts you have for sale?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

steve i'm still awaiting on a price on the monaro digital climate control and the back window visor and whilie i'm at it i'm still awaiting the grilllllllz and the people that have the cluster overlays to holla back at me geez you'r slo 

no really guys steve is pretty quick just i like to harass him its so funny he hates his computer its as he seas a pos 

arty:  

ohh ya any word on the interior pieces that pontiac anounced would be painted?? ok godda go i know i'm gonna get a call fore thios post :willy: :cheers


----------

